# Jessica Simpson Fancy



## TUPRNUT (Aug 14, 2008)

So, I bought Jessica Simpson's perfume, "Fancy" today at Macy's.  I'm a closet Jessica fan, so when I heard she was coming out with a fragrance, I knew I had to check it out right away.

Macy's is the only one selling it right now... I guess other stores will launch it in a few months, from what I've heard.

I got a 3.4 oz bottle for $59, which I thought was a pretty good price for the amount of product.  It's a very sweet smelling perfume, which I'm naturally attracted to anyway (I love Dior's Miss Cherie as well as Flower Bomb).  The scent starts off incredibly sweet and then as it wears, warms up a bit.  I'm pretty impressed and think I'll really enjoy this as part of my humble perfume collection.

Has anyone else bought or "visited" this?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## TUPRNUT (Aug 15, 2008)

I just wanted to add that after 12+ hours, I can still faintly smell this on me.  Not bad!

Is anyone turned off by this just because it's by Jessica?


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 15, 2008)

I smelled it in my new magazine, I hate to admit I love the scent and was actually going to go find out what ingredients are in it because I want it and to be honest, I can't stand Jessica Simpson.


----------



## revinn (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds yummy, and right up my alley. I've never understood why people automatically say they aren't going to buy a perfume just because it was created by a celebrity..I think that's as stupid as saying, "oh, Paris Hilton made this, so I'm going to buy it whether I like it or not." I'm not a Jessica Simpson fan, but I read on MUA that it smells like CanCan & Fantasy, two of my all time faves, so this will definitely be on my Christmas list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can you elaborate a little on what you specifically smell in the fragrance? I never like going only by the official descriptions.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

ohh i hope this comes to the UK soon! i love sweet smelling perfumes (and i love miss cherie and flowerbomb like you) so i will probably like this

i wouldnt be turned off it because its a celeb fragrance, i love alot of celeb ones


----------



## TUPRNUT (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Sounds yummy, and right up my alley. I've never understood why people automatically say they aren't going to buy a perfume just because it was created by a celebrity..I think that's as stupid as saying, "oh, Paris Hilton made this, so I'm going to buy it whether I like it or not." I'm not a Jessica Simpson fan, but I read on MUA that it smells like CanCan & Fantasy, two of my all time faves, so this will definitely be on my Christmas list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you elaborate a little on what you specifically smell in the fragrance? I never like going only by the official descriptions._

 
Sorry I'm getting back to you a little late..

Anyway, I'm not the best at smelling a fragrance and identifying "notes" in it.  So, I looked the the description on macys.com and here are the things I can identify from my experience:
_Toasted Almonds_ and _Carmel_ is the scent that hits me immediately.  On me, as the perfume warms up, I can sense more of the floral & fruit in it - mostly _Gardenia_ and _Apricot_.

I hope this helps!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meanjeanster* 

 
_I smelled it in my new magazine, I hate to admit I love the scent and was actually going to go find out what ingredients are in it because I want it and to be honest, I can't stand Jessica Simpson._

 





That's funny because I smelled it in one of my magaznes from this month and I immediately thought, well, I love it, so now I'm going to _have_ to buy it!

What do you think about the bottle?


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Aug 17, 2008)

I smelled the perfume in a magazine, I absolutely love it. I'm definitely going to have to pick up a bottle. I like the butterflies on the bottle, really pretty.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm curious about how this smells, hopefully not TOO sweet like pink sugar.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_I just wanted to add that after 12+ hours, I can still faintly smell this on me.  Not bad!

Is anyone turned off by this just because it's by Jessica?_

 
I am not a Jessica Simpson fan at all, but I have to admit I like her shoes.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 17, 2008)

Smelled this in a magazine and fell in love.  Surprising as I can't stand Jessica Simpson either, but she's talented in the ways of shoes and perfume


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 17, 2008)

I smelled this in the September Allure and it first reminded me of Aquolina Pink Sugar which is one of my faves!!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 25, 2008)

UGH I can't Stand Jessica Freaking SIMPSON >>but I actually really like this fragrance ..i smelled it in a magazine and its divine ..exatcly the type of fragrance i like ..UGH im so agitated that it is by her lol ..but IM going to get it not because its by jessica simpson ..but i really love the fragrance lolz..i will prob cringe when i buy it ..but at least I will love how i smell ..hehe (which is really important to me lately ..since being pregnant I havne';t been able to tolerate many fragrances that i own now and have loved...) heh


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the smell but it is a tad too strong for my liking. I loved the smell in a mag but when I sprayed it on me I thought I was going to die it is soo freakin strong.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I am not a Jessica Simpson fan at all, but I have to admit I like her shoes._

 
I like her...although not as much as I did in her Newlyweds days.  I looooove her shoes, though.  I'm interested in what this smells like - I hope it's not too super sweet.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

This smells amazing,ugh,yet another new perfume I need to get lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 27, 2008)

I smelled Fancy today and it was wayyy to sweet. It smelled like orange creamsicles & candy. I didn't like it, but I can see it being popular with Pink Sugar fans.

The bottle is pretty though.


----------



## butterflydream (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the way it smells, but I don't thnk I would buy it. I had a bad experience with that dessert line she had.  My friend had went and bought all of the body sprays from that line, and she said she liked them. I was at Kohls and they had a display of it, and my son sprayed it all over the place, the banana one I think and was licking off his hands. Anyway I tried to clean him up but it got on me, and I had a HUGE allergic reaction. I had to get an eneppherin (or how ever it is spelled) shot. I guess it was something in the ingredients. Hopefully this one has a different maker.


----------



## aconundrum (Aug 30, 2008)

It's a pleasant sweet smell....but it smells soooo generic. it reminds me of a dozen other fragrances that have been released in the last five years or so. 
I love the bottle.


----------



## liv (Aug 31, 2008)

Ehh,  I'm so sick of this celebrity fragrance "it smells like sugar and caramel and sugar dipped marshmallow" rut.  The only celeb frag I like is SJP's Lovely.  

And I hate the name.  It reminds me of what children say to describe something that is usually over-the-top or gaudy to us adults.
And Fancy Feast.  yeah, the cat food.


----------



## revinn (Sep 22, 2008)

Yumm. My parents brought this back from NYC for me (we have no Macy's here in NS), and I absolutely love it! On my skin, something smells a little off, so I spray it in my hair to prevent this, and I think it smells delicious!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

i got this, i had a choice of basically any perfumes in ulta (my mom let me have an early christmas gift, heh) and i was so impressed with it. it's sweet but there's something else to do, it's really, really nice.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

I Love This Fragrance, I Borrowed My Friend's And Never Returned It!


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought this 3 months ago and I love it!. Smells yummy and the hubby loves it too!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it!!! received the whole set with the roll on for my purse the full size 3.4 oz and the body wash and lotion!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 7, 2009)

i dropped it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it didnt break but it sprays out funny now.
i love it, it doesnt last as long as i would like but it's so sweet and yummy. it reminds me alot of pink sugar.


----------



## dorkynerd (Feb 8, 2009)

This is one of my FAV perfumes. Smells very girlie to me and just makes me feel pretty. Plus I think the price is very reasonable. 

I could care less who makes the stuff. If it smells good it smells good!


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

this has got to be my most favorite perfume ever... every time i wear it i always get compliments... i totally love the sugary floral scent...


----------



## knics33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dorkynerd* 

 
_This is one of my FAV perfumes. Smells very girlie to me and just makes me feel pretty. Plus I think the price is very reasonable. 

I could care less who makes the stuff. If it smells good it smells good!_

 
I agree! I really love the smell of Fancy- so sweet and fun. Plus- the bottle is very pretty.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

From the description I'm really Curious to go , and test this . Even though I'm not a big fan of Jessica Simpson the description sounds yummy  !


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

i also get sooo many compliments on it! i used about half of the bottle in the last two months!


----------



## Aremisia (May 13, 2009)

Bleaugh! Unfortunately, this perfume doesn't do anything for me! I really wanted to like it-the bottle is gorgeous, and the description sounded DEVINE! I was so sad when I tested it. It immediately lost any of the fruity notes and turned into a sickly sweet caramel vanilla scent. Like the girls locker room after gym class in middle school when everyone sprays on like 50 body sprays so they don't stink for class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to go wash off my arm--and could still smell it after 2 scrubs! So for those of you that it turns out better on, a big positive is its total staying power!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

mine is almost gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i consider this a winter scent anyway!


----------



## Shanti (Jun 19, 2009)

Smells so yummy. I bought the tiny bottle but... I think I'll need more than that...


----------



## kiss (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah it's definately a winter scent. It's a sweet scent that keeps me warm in the winter.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

Ross has it for $24.99. I like it but there are days where it seems way too sweet. I have to be in the mood to wear it.


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 31, 2009)

i love this scent 
gorgeous bottle and great smell.
very sweet!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

I have this and luv it!!


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 16, 2009)

I also smelled it in a magazine & instantly fell in love with it. It's definitely on my list.

I actually like Jessica Simpson. I don't understand why people hate her so much.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 28, 2009)

has anyone smelled the new Fancy Love yet?


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ i did and i do not like it at all.. i am a hard core fancy scent but this new one is soo gross.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 6, 2009)

Im the opposite haha ^^^^! I smelled it in a magazine a while back and LOVED it . I havent been able 2 smell it in a store yet but Im 99% sure I'll get it.  I want it for xmas !! I have the original Fancy and I think I would wear Fancy Love more.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 6, 2009)

to each their own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i think alot of people will perfer it, it seems less sweet.


----------



## baylove (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess I have to try it.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

I adore this perfume!!! All the vanilla and amber are right up my alley & I couldnt imagine myself without this fragrance now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is great for winter, it feels like a warm rug, cuddley and enveloping when you wear it, I really love it on cold sombre days!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

You know, it's been like...a year and a half since it came out..I still haven't gotten a chance to check this out..whenever I'm in Macy's, I don't see it and I don't think they sell it in Sephora.


----------

